# Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Juni 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Ne Viertelstunde??
Ist das so im Riesenblinker-Stil, dass man in Folge eins den Auswurf, in Folge zwei den Flug, in Folge drei die Köderlandung im Wasser, in Folge vier ................................. in Folge zehn die Landung des Fisches sieht??

Na toll, also für ne viertel Stunde schalt ich den TV nicht ein#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Ich finds erst mal gut dass das öffentlich rechtliche überhaupt was über Angler macht, was draus wird wird sich dann zeigen....

Angucken werd ichs auf jeden Fall mal, wenn ich da zu Hause bin.


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

ob man den sender über kabel kanal in schleswig-holstein empfangen kann?


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

@thomas
natürlich ist es gut das überhaupt mal was gemacht wird....aber in dieser zeitlichen Ausdehnung empfinde ich das als wenig sinnvoll. Etwas ausgedehnter und vielleicht mal mit ein wenig Aufklärung über das kleine Völkchen der deutschen Angler, wo näher gebracht wird das wir garkeine blutrünstigen Fischtöter mit schlimmen Fantasien sind.....das wär doch mal was....

Angeln als Sport der Masse zeigen....so will ich das....
aber als "Werbe-Gag" ne Viertel-Stunde Hechtangeln zeigen|kopfkrat|uhoh:#d

Ich weiss nich...

@fantazia
schau doch mal im Internet-Angebot deines Kabelbetreibers
hasse digital Kabel-Deutschland??? Dann ja#h


----------



## sharkhooker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Moin
Frag mich nur auch immer wieder warum die Ami's nen kompletten Kanal Mit Jagd/Angeln bekommen und "Good old Germany" sich von 1/4 Stunde zu 1/4 Stunde  retten muss. Sprich habt ihr schon mal ne Angelsendung gesehen mit der Ihr zufrieden ward?

Oh ja einmal: DSF- Freundschaftsfischen auf Hai in New York 2004 zwischen den Briten und den Amerikanern.
Die Sendung ging doch tatsächlich fast 120 min.
Obwohl ich mich frage wie man 3 Tage "Sharkfishing" auf 120min inkl. Werbung kürzen kann!?????????????!!!???
Könnt das den ganzen Tag sehen, auch wenns Pay-TV wäre!

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



> @thomas
> natürlich ist es gut das überhaupt mal was gemacht wird....aber in dieser zeitlichen Ausdehnung empfinde ich das als wenig sinnvoll.


Es ist ein Anfang - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und ob das ein "Werbegag" wird, warte ich zumindest erst mal ab (danach kann ich immer noch entsprechend "kritisieren").

Und da (auch im öffentlichen rechtlichen) Fernsehen ja alles nach "Quote" geht, sollen/müssen so viele Angler wie möglich solche Sendungen für/übers Angler/Angeln ansschauen, sonst wird nämlich kein Verantwortlicher bei den Sendern mehr draus machen.

Wenns allerdings "Quote" gibt, kann man nicht ausschliessen, dass auch mal Verantwortliche ins Nachdenken kommen ))


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns allerdings "Quote" gibt, kann man nicht ausschliessen, dass auch mal Verantwortliche ins Nachdenken kommen ))


so isses!darum alle immer schön einschalten |supergri


----------



## Revilo (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Hört sich gut an, werd ich mal einschalten.


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

15 minuten?? und dann so viele themen.... nee, das du ich mir nicht an 

(ist ja wie ein bild artikel .... 2 sätze und feddich)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Ist ja jeweils ein Thema pro Tag, nicht alles an einem Tag )


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

ein fisch, ein verein und die angelmethode auf den fisch in 15min?

weiß nichtmal ob ich den sender bekomme. da lieber terra nova gucken. in den ferien bin ich eh angeln


----------



## fishking79 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

bekomm ich leider nicht rein!interesierren würd es mich aber schon!
hoffentlich ziehen andere sender nach!
nur von terra nova kann man ja  nicht leben!
vielleicht sollte man den sender für die beiträge in den himmel loben!wenn die merken das es soviel zuspruch zu den beiträgen gibt,wer weiss vielleicht gibt es dann bald mehr zusehen!  ODER ?
gruß FISHKING79


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



> vielleicht sollte man den sender für die beiträge in den himmel loben!wenn die merken das es soviel zuspruch zu den beiträgen gibt,wer weiss vielleicht gibt es dann bald mehr zusehen! ODER


Man muss ja nicht nur loben, konsttruktive Kritik wird ja zumindest von einigen Sendern auch gerne gesehen - Hauptsache erstmal viele Zuschauer und viele Reaktionen.
Dann erst wird sich weisen ob die dann richtig was draus machen..


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Holger Jensen???? Who the fuck is Holger Jensen???|kopfkrat 



|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



			
				fishking79 schrieb:
			
		

> bekomm ich leider nicht rein!interesierren würd es mich aber schon!
> hoffentlich ziehen andere sender nach!
> nur von terra nova kann man ja nicht leben!
> vielleicht sollte man den sender für die beiträge in den himmel loben!wenn die merken das es soviel zuspruch zu den beiträgen gibt,wer weiss vielleicht gibt es dann bald mehr zusehen! ODER ?
> gruß FISHKING79


 
normalerweise geh ich ans wasser wenn ich was übers angeln sehen will .... aus der ich-perspektive sehr spannend


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise geh ich ans wasser wenn ich was übers angeln sehen will .... aus der ich-perspektive sehr spannend



dann wünsch ich dir mal meine ich-perspektive..#u


----------



## BT-Holger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

@ Quappenqualle,

kenn ick ooch nich. Aber so sind wir zukünftigen Lebensendfiguren halt! Vielleicht sollten wir unsere täglichen Voltax Dosen verzehnfachen!

@ all,

ich denke es ist ein vernünftiger Anfang überhaupt mal wieder eine Angelsendung im öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehen zu platzieren. Vor Jahren gabs mal so etwas schon beim NDR. Da ich in die ganze Geschichte etwas involviert bin, weiß ich das die Jungs die das beim RBB machen mit sehr viel Herzblut und Engagement dabei sind.
Es ist wie schon geschrieben eine Pilotserie zur guten Sendezeit, dafür erstmal schon Hut ab, daß es nicht nur eine Sendung im Nachtprogramm ist. Wie sich die Sache entwickelt hängt wirklich von uns fernsehenden Anglern ab, vielleicht mal ne halbe Stunde später zum Wasser zu gehen.
Vorurteile gegenüber der Sendelänge oder Vergleiche mit anderen Formaten halte ich für unangebracht, ohne zu wissen was überhaupt gesendet wird.
Wenn ich mir viele Angelvid´s oder DVD auf dem Markt anschaue, dann wünsche ich mir meistens das das Material von drei Stunden auf eine halbe Stunde eingekürzt wäre. Das ist dann oftmals des Pudels Kern!

c ya

BT-Holger

hier die Sendefrequenzen:
http://www.rbb-online.de/_/fernsehen/frequenzen_jsp.html

PS @ Quappenqualle

.....mit ein etwas nachdenken kommt mir der Name doch bekannt vor. Ist glaube Dein Lieblingstacklehöker!


----------



## Raubfischjäger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Es ist ja schön, dass die Medien sich für das Angeln interresieren. Und wie schon gesagt wurde kann aus der Viertelstunde mehr werden.
Vielleicht entsteht irgendwann wieder so ein Kanal nur mit Jagd-und Angelfilmen, wie z.B. "SEASONS", der von Premiere allerdings vor einigen Jahren leider abgeschaltet wurde.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns allerdings "Quote" gibt, kann man nicht ausschliessen, dass auch mal Verantwortliche ins Nachdenken kommen ))



Naja Thomas hat nicht jeder Angler den kasten am Fernseher womit die Sender ihre Quoten ermitteln 

wenn ich mich nicht irre hatte zibb schon mal angelsendungen ausgestrahlt. 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Haaaallllo,
ich finde das auch guuuuutttt!!!!!

Immerhin ein Anfang!!!


----------



## Quappenqualle (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*



			
				BT-Holger schrieb:
			
		

> .....mit ein etwas nachdenken kommt mir der Name doch bekannt vor. Ist glaube ich Dein Lieblingstacklehöker!



So is dat!#6


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

nochmal zur Erinnerung hochgeholt 

P.S.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/301/160/


----------



## Revilo (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Ist schon raffiniert gemacht.
Da kommt ein Teil zum Angeln, dann ein anderer Beitrag, dann wieder ein Teil zum Angeln und wieder ein anderer Beitrag und das 1 Stunde lang.......
Also diese Woche tue ich mir das mal an, wenn die Sendung danach regelmäßig kommen sollte, dann sollten die die Teile zum Angeln am Stück senden, sonst schaue ich es mir nicht an.
Ist schon klar warum die das machen, denn sonst schalten die angelbegeisterten, nachdem der Beitrag dran war, ab - na und?!


----------



## JamesFish007 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Das ist so ein SHIT!!! Mit Terranova kann an das ja überhaupt nicht vergleichen, die sind viel besser.... Mir kommt das so vor als wär das für Laien gestalten dieses Getöse...der mit seiner Sehne *löl*..und dann immer diese Zwischenbeiträge die nix mit angeln zu tun haben..ich machs so wie Revilo dieses Woche reinziehen und abhaken, cioa Gruß Jo


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Die Sendung ist in meinen Augen im Gegensatz zu den TerraNova - Sendungen nicht speziell für Angler gemacht, sondern dazu um dem Fernsehpublikum die breite Palette der anglerischen Möglichkeiten (in Brandenburg) vorzustellen.

Dass dabei dann auch Dinge gezeigt/erklärt werden, die zwar für jeden Angler eigentlich selbstverständlich sind (und daher vielleicht nicht gerade den Angler "ansprechen") ist in meinen Augen klar.

Wenn dies aber insgesamt den Anglern/dem Angeln mehr Aufmerksamkeit verschafft, ist es in meinen Augen auf jeden Fall zu begrüssen.

Und da scheint nicht nur das Land Brandenburg (siehe die Diskussion im Board um das "scheinfreie" Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg, Klick>>>) selber Vorreiter zu sein, sondern eben auch das öffentlich - rechtliche Fernsehen, also der Sender RBB.

Ich finde das daher auf jeden Fall unterstützenswert.

MfG, Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## JamesFish007 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Neee ist das Langweilisch....


----------



## oknel (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

eben mal ne kleine abhandlung über karpfenangeln im RBB.

schön gemacht.


----------



## BennyO (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

Also ich wäre auch dafür, dass es mal wieder einen Jagd & Angel Kanal gaben würde. Es wird viel zu wenig für uns angler ausgestralt. Die halbe Stune Teranova am Sonnatg reicht mir allerdings auch nicht.


Gruß Benny


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angeln im öffentlich - rechtlichen Fernsehen*

halbe Stunde??? Reine Sendezeit sind vllt 15-20Min


----------

